# GTX460m oder GTX560m



## Calis85 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen und frage mich jetzt ob sich der Aufpreis für die neue GTX560m lohnt (in diesem Fall 50€).
Nachdem ich eine bisschen herumgestöbert habe, ist mir dieses Modell aufgefallen: mySN

Bei One.de gibt es dieses Modell auch (dort unter dem Namen G90), allerdings günstiger. Wäre also auch noch die Frage ob man bei denen kaufen kann oder lieber bei mySN.de.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

MfG
Calis85


----------



## Vandahl (31. Mai 2011)

Huhu, 

also rein wirtschaftlich gesehen lohnt sich ein "Gaming" Notebook kaum. Auch die zusätzlichen 50 Euro Aufpreis rechtfertigen den FPS Zuwachs im Vergleich zu 50 Euro Preisunterschied im Desktop Segment nicht.

Wenn dir das aber egal ist, (wie mir auch, hatte nen Asus G73jw und nu gleich ein Alienware M14X) kann ich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nur sagen:

Ja es lohnt sich. Eine GTX460m kann Titel wie Crysis oder Metro2033 nicht auf Maximalen Details darstellen. Es besteht also durchaus Spielraum nach oben. Ist nicht so wie bei z.b einer GTX570 vs GTX580 wo beide Grafikkarten bereits der Overkill sind und es sich nur für Enthusiasten lohnt, die schnellere zu kaufen. (60 vs 72 FPS, wen juckts?)

Zur Schenker vs. One Debatte kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ein Freund von mir hat ein XMG bei MySn bestellt und ist damit zufrieden. 

Grüsse

V.


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

lohnt sich definitiv; die GTX 560M ist gut 40% schneller


----------



## polarwolf (1. Juni 2011)

40% schneller? Wo hast du denn die Info her?
Sorry, aber das ist ausgemachter Bloedsinn.

Laut diesem Artikel sind 5% - 8% mehr Leistung als mit der gtx 460m zu erwarten.
Quelle:
News - Produktvorstellung - Vorgestellt: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560M auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Juni 2011)

also ich selber kann die sagen bei mysn ist der support besser als bei one . und die 560 gtx ist halt ca 10 % schneller . ob du für 10 % 50 euro mehr bezahlen willst musst du selber entscheiden. fakt ist du wirst mit der karte aktuelle games nicht unbeding immer flüssig auf high spielen können.aber sie ist eine gute einstiger gaming karte im mobilen bereich.weil die karten da drunter sind eher nen witz was das thema gaming angeht
ich würde zur 560 gtx greifen weil die halt nen bissle mehr power hat.


----------



## Calis85 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, damit ,dass ich nicht alles flüssig spielen kann, habe ich mich auch schon abgefunden. Für eine GTX485m fehlt mir aber leider das Geld, bzw. soviel möchte ich nicht ausgeben.
Der Preisunterschied bei One.de und mysn beträgt allerdings gut 150€ und da bin ich eher geneigt bei one.de zu bestellen zumal ich denke, dass beide auf Clevo-Barebones basieren.
Übrigens danke für die Antworten.

MfG


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

ich würde mir genau überlegen, bei One zu kaufen! der service ist nicht der hit! außerdem hast du bei ONE nur 12 monate garantie, bei schenker hast du 24. die haben zwar die gleichen barbones, aber es kommt auch auf die inneren werte an! ONE verbaut mit sicherheit nicht unbedingt die besten RAM SO-DIMM module! bei skullbone kriegst z.b. kingston value oder hyperX RAM. es kommt auch auf dir qualität der fertigung an! in der pcgh 12/10 ist ein vergleich mit 6 notebooks - alle mit gtx460m. darunter zweimal das gleiche clevo barbone schenker xmg und skullbone x15 - (beide gleiche cpu und gpu) - trotzdem sind graviernde unterschiede bei der lautstärke erkennbar!

Lautheit 2D/leichte Last/3Dmark06 loop:     Schenker XMG:1,1/1,3/1,8 Sone                          
                                                              Skullbone X15: 0,8/1,2/1,3 Sone

dsa liegt an schon an der qualität der wärmleitpaste, oder ob die oberfläche der heatsink bearbeitet wird!
großen aufwand bei der montage kannst du bei ONE nicht erwarten - das würde sich nicht mehr rechnen bei dem preis!

mein bruder hat vor knapp einem jahr einen rechner bei ONE bestellt (ohne meines wissens)
Fazit: nach dem auspacken angeschlossen - rechner bootet nicht - er hat bei ONE angerufen - dort wurde er als depp abgestempelt "das kann nicht sein, denn unsere systeme werden vor auslieferung intensiven tests unterzogen..."
dann hab ich mir die kiste mal angeschaut - KEIN WITZ: eines der RAM module lag am boden der gehäuse. dieses system wurde nie getestet! wäre der speicher nur ansatzweise richtig im sockel gewesen, wäre dieser nie durch tranzport rausgefallen! 

ich würde die einen anderen hersteller für den notebook empfehlen - bei fast allen anderen hast 24Monate garantie und der service und qualität stimmen! schenker und skullbone sind zu empfehlen!


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

zum thema gtx460 oder gtx560:

die gtx560 basiert zu 100% auf der architektur der gtx460 (40nm fertigung, 192 piplines, 192bit speicherbandbreite usw..)
lediglich die taktraten sind etwas hochgeschraubt (chip von 675 auf 775 MHz, shader von 1350 auf 1550 MHz) worden - dann den namen in gtx560 umgewandelt und... GUT GEMACHT NVIDIA MARKETING ABTEILUNG!!

spar dir die 50 flocken und hol dir die gtx460 - mit "MSI Afterburner" kannst du alle (auch mobile) NVIDIA GraKa´s selbst übertakten. bei der gtx460 sind locker 15-20% chip, 25-35% shader cores und 5-15% beim RAM drinne. 

Die kannst also selbst aus der gtx460 eine 560 machen (und viel mehr)!


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2011)

Die GTX 560M hat 384 Cuda Cores @ 1150MHz und einen RAM Takt von 1500MHz

Die GTX 560M hat 360M hat immerhin 348 Shader, die GTX 460M nur 192; die GTX 460M ist dafür zwar höher getaktet, grundsätzlich ist das Taktpotential der Karten jedoch ähnlich

@ Standard hast du aber recht: die GTX 560 ist wohl doch nur ~10% schneller- ich habe Benchmarks mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung verglichen


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

@superwip

interessant! laut diesen angaben NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ gibt es hier wohl irgendwo eine fehlinformation! mit 384 shader cores würde die gtx560m beu dem takt locker die gtx470 in die tasche stecken und wäre ein direkter hausinterner konkurent zur gtx485, denn diese hat 384 shader @ 1150MHz. Nur die speicherbandbreite wäre bei der gtx560 mit 192bit etwas niedriger als bei der gtx485 mit 256bit.

nach adam ries kann diese rechnung nicht aufgehen! aber steinigt mich falls ich doch falsch liege!

ich vermute, dass die angaben auf der nvida homepage nicht haltbar sind (FEHLER)


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

@superwip

das taktpotential ist nur in der theorie  ähnlich! 
je mehr shader cores eine karte besitzt, desto mehr transistoren, desto höher die verlustleistung. eine gtx460m mit 192 cores bekommst du locker auf 850MHz chip /1700MHz shader - die läuft da auch relativ stabil. mach das mal mit einer gtx485 mit 384 cores, die hat nach mind. 5min last die 110° überstigen.


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2011)

> gibt es hier wohl irgendwo eine


 
Ja, die auf Notebookcheck genannte Shaderzahl ist falsch.


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

würde mich interessieren, welche quelle/quellen du hierfür hast! 
denn dann wären auch die taktraten und alles andere auch falsch was hier angegeben ist falsch! 

HerstellerNVIDIAGeForce GTX 500M Serie*GeForce GTX 560M* 192@775MHz
CodenameGF116Pipelines192 - unifiedKerntakt *775 MHzShadertakt *1550 MHzSpeichertakt *1250 MHzSpeicherbandbreite192 BitSpeichertypGDDR5Max. Speichergröße1536 MBShared Memorynein
DirectXDirectX 11, Shader 5.0Herstellungsprozess40 nmFeaturesCUDA, PhysX, PureVideo HD VP4



Quelle: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

hätte die gtx560m wirklich (wie die sagst) 384 cores @ 1150MHz wäre diese auf dem auf dem leistungniveau der gtx485 und nicht nur 10% schneller als die gtx460.

eine sehr anregende diskusion


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (1. Juni 2011)

um dir vllt. etwas abhilfe zu schaffen

Folgende bekannte Celvo händler gibt es:

Deviltech / Hawkforce /mysn / Notebookguru  / One

zu den Clevo anbietern:

Deviltech: waren echt mal preiswert und hatten einen durchaus guten Service...was sich nun geändert hat, vor allen Preislich!!

Hawkforce: Neben Mysn hat Hawkforce den besten Support und ist meist ein wenig günstigere Preise gegenüber Mysn!! Und Hawkfroce ist eine jüngere Firma.

mysn: Mysn ist mit abstand der seriöseste Händler, bester Support hat aber auch seinen Preis also hier nur kaufen wenn man wirklich vieeel wert auf Support und Kundenhilfe legt, oder ein Notebook kauft das Kinderkrankheiten vorweist ^^

Notebookguru: Dort hatte ich mein Clevo mal gekauft, absolutes hammer teil!! Manche bemängeln die Firma und macnhe loben sie so wie ich!! Klar ist etwas kleiner aber dennoch durchaus erwähnens wert ! und super Preise!

One: hat die besten Preise aber auch einen etwas schwächeren support, klar gibts immer ausnahmefälle aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist One auf den Weg der besserung was dies angeht.

Also dann hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und vergleichst und entscheidest einfach selbst !


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2011)

> würde mich interessieren, welche quelle/quellen du hierfür hast!


 
nVidia und GPU-Z...


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2011)

äh... anscheinen liegt wohl nVidia falsch 

GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU


----------



## milkris (1. Juni 2011)

sag ich doch!

eins und zwei ist und bleibt nun mal drei


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Juni 2011)

die 560 m gtx ist und bleibt eine höher getaktete 460 m gtx 

die karte die superwip beschrieben hat ist die 485 m gtx


----------



## Oggtr (3. Juni 2011)

Ich persöhnlich würde die GTX560m nehmen, schon alleine vom Klang her hört sich doch geil an


----------

